# About to lose the plot (again)



## LittleLakeGirl (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay, so spring has finally kicked in here & I thought you know what, get yourself out of this funk (har har) & act like none of this s--t (literally) is going on, which is all well and good until you realise that the powdered poo smell is coming from you (anyone else know this one, it's not like fart itself more slightly like off food mixed with talc, sprayed aerosol style) and that the moment you - finally- relax in company your bum starts bubbling & passing gas & you just can't stop it & then your colleagues or these new people you've met you really like & actually liked you until they noticed it are passing veiled comment between them that you catch so then you start feeling really awkward & want to hide & don't want to see anyone again because you just feel humiliated. That's me right now. I hate my guts, I literally cannot relax because the need to fart kicks in & I'm struggling to hold it or eating food (any food) just starts my bowels twitching. I go to the loo to fart but the need vanishes the moment I bear my arse to the porcelain & stays that way until I stand again & do up my pants. I am genuinely at the end of my rope. All the stuff I love & my social abilities have been screwed by this & it doesn't matter what I eat or don't eat it still happens. I've dropped three clothes sizes from avoiding eating but it makes no difference. I eat semithicone tablets by the pack it makes no difference, I've tried ditching the gas producing foods to the point of eating white rice only but it makes no difference. The only time I ever feel comfortable is at home with my husband. I dread social situations & just want to curl up & die.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

What other symptoms do you have ?


----------



## LittleLakeGirl (Aug 28, 2014)

Apologies for the melodramatic tone of the original post. I really shouldn't post when I'm having a bad day. Other symptoms include:

- Alternating constipation & diarrhoea with difficulty feeling like I've evacuated.
- Discomfort before bowel movements and having to 'sit' at least three times before I can pass anything.
- General discomfort after eating, lower abdominal pain. It's to the point where I am almost avoiding eating at work but sometimes I just have to so I try to select the blandest thing possible but it makes no difference (see below).
- Bloating, but only during my period.
- constant feeling (when sat for long periods) of downward pressure that feels like I either want to poo or fart but neither actually want to materialise and just a generally feeling of weight down there.
- Bubbling in my bowels, which feels like it's sneaking out, there's a weird general hotness down there.
- General feeling like there is a bad smell around me. In the last 6 months I've had two clear days. The last was yesterday when I tried the suggestion of the GI doc I saw that I probably wasn't clearing properly so I might benefit from using a laxative for a clear out. I hate using them because they always take twelve hours to work for me, which is the point I have to go to work and it still takes me three or four goes to clear everything.*
- Wind, lots of wind.
- Feeling like I can smell back everything I eat.
- some reflux.

*Having full tests next month to check everything.

I'm still feeling like this is ruining my life, even though my husband says I don't smell & the docs I've been to see don't smell anything anything on me when I see them I don't spend eight or nine hours a day with all these people in the same way I do my work colleagues & I feel like I'm now trying their patience.

I can't be the only one here suffering with the smell symptoms that just wants the Docs to 'lock you up' in a (padded) sterile, zone of pure air, room for a few days and let you do your daily routines and monitor what smell is actually coming off you. It's go to the stage where I can't differentiate between internal & external smells.

I've moved to a new country (Aus) recently & up until this started I felt like I've really settled in. Now, because of this thing, I feel like I'm backing off from people and really struggling in social situations because I think the first thing people think of me is that they can smell me. :-( & I smell bad. I even avoided meeting old friends from the UK who are living here too for ages for fear they would no longer like me.

It's worth saying I'm certainly not overweight, if anything I'm under, I do a fair amount exercise (cycling) daily, am trying to swim more too, I don't smoke, my diet is pretty balanced the only thing I do a little too much of is drink but I don't get hammered, and the recent blood tests I had came back not just clear but very good for things like cholesterol and vitamin and mineral absorption rates. Plus I've made sure the smell is not related to dental problems.


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tell ur doctor to prescribe medazepam ! It will help you relax and lessen ur symptoms . They wont go away but they will stay on a bearable level . It means you can work , go shopping and yes u will have less gas as well . U will also take life easy , u wont be worrying about things u cannot change . Take 2 times one . The last one before going to bed otherwise u will fall asleep right after dinner lol . This does help ! Using medazepam u mustnt drink ! Good luck !


----------

